# rbp



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

my friend who had them in a 10 for a year 
i took them from him and put them in a 20 long for tempery the layed eggs in there fry started swimming them they ate them or sucked in the filter the 3 p were sold to aa lfs


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how big were the rb's?


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

4"


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Really?!?? I thought breeding size was a bit bigger than that


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

greebo said:


> Really?!?? I thought breeding size was a bit bigger than that
> [snapback]1061293[/snapback]​


 Technically if they were jammed in a 10 gallon for a year as said the fish never had a chance to grow to the size they should have if they were housed in the proper size tank.
Its possible they could have been sexual mature based on age, but unfortunely they were forced to live in small quarters, that would be the equavilent of you living in a closet during your young development stages of your life with just some food thrown in for you. no room to run and exercise, like the fish had no room to swim.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

your kidding
can u show us pictures. that would be helpful of us believing you.
i can't believe you without pictures


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

thats awesome wish mine wo0uld breed


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

20g! That's not even enough for both of them to be compfy.

Get some pics up.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

You sold a pair? How much?


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i smell something......

thats the obious smell of bull sh*t...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

red&black said:


> i smell something......
> 
> thats the obious smell of bull sh*t...
> [snapback]1095543[/snapback]​


HAHAHAH, my thoughts :rasp:


----------

